# Shark Shield Freedom7 question



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

G'day,
Just bought this device and the manual says that both electrodes in the antenna must be fully submerged for the unit to work. It then says that the two electrodes at either end of the antenna are the stainless steel shiny pieces.
So, are these 'stainless steel shiny pieces' the two bits attached directly to the unit or are they hidden in the antenna?
If they are hidden in the antenna, I'd assume one is down near the tail but how far down from the unit is the other one?
If someone can edit the below picture and place 2 red crosses where the electrodes are, I'd be much appreciative. Once I know where the electrodes are then I'll be able to work out the best place to position the unit. Thanks.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The electrobes are the steel sections of the antenna - they have black plastic weave covering them and are separated by a section of black plastic weave without any steel. Have a good look at the antenna and it should be obvious which sections are antenna and whih sections are not. You just have to make sure the antenna is in the water and then both electrobes will also be in the water. The _ 'stainless steel shiny pieces' the two bits attached directly to the unit _ are the points where the unit is recharged.

Hope this helps


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks solatree.
I had a closer look. The thick black plastic part of the antenna near the unit is about 10cm long. Then there's a hard section about 50cm long, then a soft section of about a metre, then another 50cm hard section near the tail.
So these hard 50cm sections are the electrodes?
I guess what I'm really trying to figure out is how much of the black antenna I can have out of the water or does it it need to be submersed right up to the unit?
Hope this makes sense.
Cheers.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

BaysideKayakAngler said:


> So these hard 50cm sections are the electrodes?


Yep - thats right - and they both have to be in the water for the unit to work. 


BaysideKayakAngler said:


> I guess what I'm really trying to figure out is how much of the black antenna I can have out of the water or does it it need to be submersed right up to the unit?


Its pretty clear if the unit is working. Turn it on and if the electrodes are in salt water and working ok, the unit's indicator light shines a steady green - if not, it will flash green. So I guess you could experiment but be careful handling it when its turn on - the electrodes pack a bit of a kick if you touch a live one.
Most people stick the unit down a scupper hole - I hang mine over the side - but make sure its tethered.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

No worries.
I'll test it out this weekend by submersing it then slowly bring it out of the water until the green light flashes. Then I'll just mark the spot with white electrical tape. Then I should be able to work out where best to mount it but until then I'll just tether it to the side like you do. Thanks for the info.
Cheers.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

solatree said:


> The electrodes are the steel sections of the antenna - they have black plastic weave covering them and are separated by a section of black plastic weave without any steel.


Showed the missus the Freedom7 last night and, lo and behold, the metallic parts on the antenna were clearly visible. (The shed lights were behind me this time rather than in front of me like the other two times I looked at it. D'oh!)

Anyhow, the beginning of the top electrode begins about 25cm down from the control unit. Knowing this, I now have more variety in my options of where to mount it to the yak.

Cheers.


----------

